# collinite or opti-seal



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

Guys, i have a beemer e36 316i coupe in metallic green.
Now the paintwork is not bad, with a few chips and swirls here and there, i dont have a machine polisher to do any correction work as overtime has just been cut at work, nor can i afford to pay someone to do it for me.

What i am trying to do however is try to keep it looking as good as i can for now anyway (till overtime resumed).

I regularly use super resin polish to try keeping swirls to a minimum or maybe even remove some,
then top off with EG protection every other wash.

Now i'm currently also thinking of using ONR to wash the car instead of running a hose through the house, and dragging everything out all the time as my drive is on the opposite side of the house to my kitchen.

After using ONR and SR polish, would you carry one using EGP 
or 
maybe switch to opti-seal 
or 
collinite 915.
cheers
kevin.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

If you are happy with the finish that EGP gives then why not stick with it, as you say money is tight.

However if you really want a change then opti-seal is closer to the products you are currently using as it is a liquid form. It gives very good results and is a really easy product to use and a little goes a long way. If you use too much it can cause streaking so you need to use sparingly.

Collinite 915 on the other hand would probably fill in some more of the swirls as it is a paste wax. This gives a nice warm look as it contains carnuba (opti-seal does not) and it lasts for ages, probably longer than opti-seal. However it is not as user friendly and needs to be applied in very thin layers, otherwise it is a real pain to remove.

Hope this helps. I have both and depending on the colour of the car each has its merits. Opti-seal gives a nice glassy look, whereas Collinite adds a bit more warmth. Depends on what you are looking for.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Opti-seal is quicker, easier and perhaps looks better. 915 will outlast it by miles though if thats a key need?


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys, 
As i wash it regular, i'm inclined to go with opti-seal.
But as the paint isn't perfect I think colli would be the best bet for protection and duribility till i can get things sorted.
Cheers
kevin.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Buy yourself some Megs Swirl X. It's only £10, geta a MF applicator and get polishing. Takes me about an hour and a half to do a car, but the car will look stunning afterwards. Granted it won't remove all the swirls, but will give it a vast improvement as it will remove any old dead paint.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> Buy yourself some Megs Swirl X. It's only £10, geta a MF applicator and get polishing. Takes me about an hour and a half to do a car, but the car will look stunning afterwards. Granted it won't remove all the swirls, but will give it a vast improvement as it will remove any old dead paint.


Thanks mate ill take a look at it,
although i don't have any oxidisation anywhere it could improve the finish i suppose.
cheers.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Try Turtle Wax Platinum Series Liquid....winner on Auto Express polish test...value for money and average durability...nice gloss on my pug, here tropical and hot country...:wave:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Grim Reaper said:


> Thanks mate ill take a look at it,
> although i don't have any oxidisation anywhere it could improve the finish i suppose.
> cheers.


Trust me I do mine up to 3 times a year. Despite using a range of sealents and waxes, you'll be amazed at what it does remove.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

What is the difference between swirl X & scratch X??????????????
Both about same price as well.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Grim Reaper said:


> What is the difference between swirl X & scratch X??????????????
> Both about same price as well.


Scratch X is more for localised treatment of scratches and scuffs. Swirl X can be used to remove light to moderate swirls and oxidised paint form the entire car.
I have used Swirl X on my own car by hand and was very impressed by the results. Gives a great base for your LSP


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

IMO,your car will clean up(shed dirt) better with Optiseal,than Collinite.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

waxy said:


> IMO,your car will clean up(shed dirt) better with Optiseal,than Collinite.


What makes you say that
Have you tried both products??


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Don't know too much about shedding dirt, although mine looks good, even after a week of terential rain. What I would say is that Optiseal will have better depth to it and allow the metal flake to pop. I say this not after trying Collinite, but as Optiseal is a clear liquid. 

I've tried a few and IMO it's the best finish I've seen. Do I need to post up "that" pic again?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Opti Seal any day for me now. Customers love it as it adds a glass like finish, and metallic flake is amazing.

One coat every 24 hours ideally, and the water just cannot stick to it. The water flies off my bonnet so fast it hits the fence 18" away.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

You guys don't work for opti-seal do you lol,
No seriously then, you reccon opti-seal is the way forword eh.
Yes Blazebro we do want to see the picky mate


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Grim Reaper said:


> You guys don't work for opti-seal do you lol,
> No seriously then, you reccon opti-seal is the way forword eh.
> Yes Blazebro we do want to see the picky mate


Perhaps I should ask them for a job-LOL

Really it is a great product. :detailer:


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Get both. 915 as a base, optiseal after every wash.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

hartzsky said:


> Get both. 915 as a base, optiseal after every wash.


At this moment in time, that's not possible due to the recent cut backs at work.
Also using opti-seal after every wash will get quiet expensive lol.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

hartzsky said:


> Get both. 915 as a base, optiseal after every wash.


Opti-Seal will remove the 915.

OS and Z-CS will happily apply over a wax but they do it by dissolving the wax underneath and migrating to the paint.

If you applied OS every week you'd just be getting a fresh layer of OS every week - nothing else....


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Grim Reaper said:


> What makes you say that
> Have you tried both products??


Yes i have used both products extensively.I have seen a difference in dirt/dust attraction between the two products.Opti seal releases dirt on 'my' car's easier than Collinite.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> Opti-Seal will remove the 915.
> 
> OS and Z-CS will happily apply over a wax but they do it by dissolving the wax underneath and migrating to the paint.
> 
> If you applied OS every week you'd just be getting a fresh layer of OS every week - nothing else....


I disagree on the Opti seal comment.Since the product uses a cross linking polymer,that forms a bond to the surface, once cured,it will layer and bond to itself.Waxes,because they don't form a bond with the surface,but instead 'float' or 'grip' the surface,will be disturbed,or dissolved by the products solvent package.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

waxy said:


> I disagree on the Opti seal comment.Since the product uses a cross linking polymer,that forms a bond to the surface, once cured,it will layer and bond to itself.Waxes,because they don't form a bond with the surface,but instead 'float' or 'grip' the surface,will be disturbed,or dissolved by the products solvent package.


Unfortunately waxy, Optimum have said themselves it will dissolve waxes. There's also a good thread about this particular issue within a stones throw. The problem with Optiseal is that the formula contains a high strength solvent/alcohol. This will disolve any wax.....as i understand.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> Unfortunately waxy, Optimum have said themselves it will dissolve waxes. There's also a good thread about this particular issue within a stones throw. The problem with Optiseal is that the formula contains a high strength solvent/alcohol. This will disolve any wax.....as i understand.


Re read my post.I said that Opti seal will layer and bond to ITSELF, due to it's makeup(cross linking polymer),NOT that it will bond to waxes.I said that Opti seal would disturb/dissolve waxes,due to the fact that waxes do not form a bond with the surface,they do not cross link,they 'float' or 'grip' the surface to which they are applied.The solvent package in Opti seal is not strong enough to remove a previously applied,and cured application of Opti seal.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

My bad, misread your post.


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> Opti Seal any day for me now. Customers love it as it adds a glass like finish, and metallic flake is amazing.
> *
> One coat every 24 hours ideally, and the water just cannot stick to it. The water flies off my bonnet so fast it hits the fence 18" away*.


Got a vid of this? :thumb:


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

Got myself some swirl remover just need to purchese a sutable applicator and a decent day.
How much pressure by hand is needed fellas??
I will also get myself some opti-seal ASAP, can anyone tell me what the duribility is like so I know how long before re-coating
cheers.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Grim Reaper said:


> Got myself some swirl remover just need to purchese a sutable applicator and a decent day.
> How much pressure by hand is needed fellas??
> I will also get myself some opti-seal ASAP, can anyone tell me what the duribility is like so I know how long before re-coating
> cheers.


If you bought SwirlX, buy a Microfibre Applicator. It dosen't really work with a sponge app. Some pressure is needed, not alot. I find you need to use fairly quick passes to get the best from it.

With Optiseal different people will have different opinions. If you apply like I do- 3 (or more) layers about 10 mins (as a minimum) between should see 3-4 months easy. That will also give a nice slick feel and deep glassy finish.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 1, 2008)

Great thanks pal.


----------

